

Ask HN: Looking for contributors? - antonius

Although a similar post was made a month ago <i>(see: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7360491)</i>, I thought I&#x27;d post this again in case people may have missed it and are looking for contributors.
======
JamieLewis
I posted this on the last thread, but I am definitely still looking for
volunteers.

I'm actually currently starting to look for a co-contributor or two, there is
so much that I want to get done, and having an extra set of eyes and hands
would be great.

I am working on a framework/concept called ghostream
([https://ghostream.com](https://ghostream.com) /
[https://github.com/ghostream/ghostream](https://github.com/ghostream/ghostream))

ghostream is a stream processing framework, built in C++ - it is a data stream
processing framework. Having used numerous commercial ones (most notably IBM's
Streams), and building various other part-frameworks (i.e. for time and budget
reasons focussed on one particular thing) I has an itch to build an open
source one (while storm and samza are definitely related, I feel they fall
into a slightly different category - I'm all about the streams :) )

It is still in very active development - but the base is solidified now and
the new test framework is starting to shape up nicely. There are a whole list
of issues on github + a roadmap waiting to be exploited.

I have already started dog-fooding it in my other personal projects - the most
visual of which can be seen here:
[http://jamielewis.me.uk/posts/2013-11-03-Mapping-
Earthquakes...](http://jamielewis.me.uk/posts/2013-11-03-Mapping-
Earthquakes..).

If this strikes your interest give me a shout: jamie@ghostream.com.

------
phantom_oracle
Noobs(and mentors) wanted!

I'm looking for people who have been through Codecademy, Codeschool or any
other "teach yourself to code" platform and have learnt at least some frontend
and some backend technologies.

I want to help you guys build real projects that you can show off on your
resumes, etc.

If anyone is interested, just reply here and I will create some type of form
to capture info.

Mentors welcome too!!!

~~~
boca
I am very much interested and looking for a mentor. I have gone through a few
online courses on Udacity, Codeacademy and Coursera and can work at an amateur
level with the following:

\- Python

\- HTML5 and some javascript

\- Google App Engine

\- Git

\- Heroku

\- Some AWS

Here are a few things that I was able to ship :)

\- ishareflix.appspot.com

\- www.punjabirangmanch.com

\- gyaansharing.appspot.com

------
frewsxcv
I'm working a JS 3D graph visualization library. Think Sigma.js, but 3D. You
can see a fairly lame demo here:

[http://froosky.rwell.org/graphosaurus/examples/eve/](http://froosky.rwell.org/graphosaurus/examples/eve/)

and the source:

[https://github.com/frewsxcv/graphosaurus/](https://github.com/frewsxcv/graphosaurus/)

Check the source on the examples page if you want to see the API thus far.
While progress is being made, having other contributors (especially ones with
WebGL, Three.js, or graphics backgrounds) definitely helps. Please please
please let me know if you have any comments about anything related to the
project. If you have any ideas for demo/example graphs, please share them! I'm
getting tired of staring at the EVE Online universe :P

------
WoodenChair
I'm always looking for Dart programmers to contribute to the Dart port of
chess.js, chess.dart.
[https://github.com/davecom/chess.dart](https://github.com/davecom/chess.dart)

------
japhyr
I have been working on [http://educatornews.net](http://educatornews.net).
It's just getting off the ground, so if you like what HN offers and would like
to see something similar for the education profession, feel free to get in
touch.

EN is written in django, and the project is on github:
[https://github.com/ehmatthes/educator_news](https://github.com/ehmatthes/educator_news)

------
hhaidar
I'm writing a chat app in nodejs: [https://github.com/sdelements/lets-
chat](https://github.com/sdelements/lets-chat)

It's coming along, but I'd love to have some ideas and code thrown at me.

